# Weirdest Fetishes



## GS 281 (Mar 5, 2017)

One thing we see a lot of on kf is weird fetishes. What is a fetish you just don't get?


----------



## VJ 120 (Mar 5, 2017)

Feet. Fucking gross, dude.


----------



## GlassesWearingGenie (Mar 5, 2017)

Scat/watersports. Just plain nasty.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Mar 5, 2017)

Anything involving bodily fluids like scat, spit, blood, urine, etc.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Mar 5, 2017)

People getting stuck in/covered in mud. It's not nearly as disgusting as some fetishes (like scat or watersports) but it confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think its interesting that things like water sports and feet gross people out but ass eating is totally normalized. I don't think any of them are really a big deal and if that's your thing, cool. The one fetish I can't get down with at all is ddlg.


----------



## millais (Mar 5, 2017)

inflation. I have heard the frequently trotted out explanation that the entire fetish is due to that one scene in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" being the sexual awakening for thousands (millions?) of likeminded netizens of Dobson's ilk, but it can't be that simple, can it?


----------



## Infidel (Mar 5, 2017)

Every weirdass unrealistic deviantart fetish ever. 
Vore, inflation, macro, hypergenitals, all that jazz. 

While scat and the like are absolutely disgusting, you can (unfortunately) do them IRL. I don't understand how you can get aroused by something that is physically impossible (and completely ridiculous)


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Mar 5, 2017)

Drowning and any kind of breathplay. Thing is, you can actually drown in real life—and that's fucking terrifying, not arousing.


----------



## millais (Mar 5, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> Drowning and any kind of breathplay. Thing is, you can actually drown in real life—and that's fucking terrifying, not arousing.


I'm not sure if it has anything to do with sexual arousal, but I remember reading that oxygen deprivation can give some people a sort of euphoric high when they are teetering on the edge of consciousness. So for some poor people who can't afford drugs, they practice autoasphyxiation to stimulate those pleasure centers in the brain. Maybe erotic autoasphyxiation works via that mechanism too, something to do with a dopamine dump or some shit.


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Extreme BDSM shit.  Like stomping on testes, pins in nipples, whipping genitals.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Mar 5, 2017)

I must be really weird; scat, extreme BDSM, and gore/guru are the only ones I can't handle.


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 5, 2017)

Inflation and Scat, one's just weird and kind of funny, and the other is just plain wrong.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 5, 2017)

Anything involving transformation into inanimate objects.  Why?


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Mar 5, 2017)

millais said:


> inflation. I have heard the frequently trotted out explanation that the entire fetish is due to that one scene in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" being the sexual awakening for thousands (millions?) of likeminded netizens of Dobson's ilk, but it can't be that simple, can it?


Going with inflation too, just because of the sheer fucking bizzareness of it.


----------



## Randell Corgon (Mar 5, 2017)

Thigh high socks and headpats.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 5, 2017)

consensual sex in the missionary position


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 5, 2017)

Randell Corgon said:


> Thigh high socks and headpats.


@KatsuKitty


----------



## Donuthole (Mar 5, 2017)

i'm into some kinky shit but






still not so sure on tiles myself. that, and feet

always feet


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 5, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I think its interesting that things like water sports and feet gross people out but ass eating is totally normalized. I don't think any of them are really a big deal and if that's your thing, cool. The one fetish I can't get down with at all is ddlg.


 Thing is, I can see where people come from when it things like feet or asses are involved. And I'm not one to judge (most of the time). If you get off to that, more power to you, just don't be surprised if I mock you for it.

It's when you get to the fetishes involving either bodily fluids or bodily harm (not in the BDSM sense. But like inflation, vore, guro, serious injuries, killing, etc.) where I take into consideration how fucked up a person can be. That and fetishizing animals or small children.


----------



## drain (Mar 5, 2017)

Diapers.
Extreme BDSM.
Bestialism.
Necrophilia.
Pedo shit.
I can shrug off the rest, but those five will never cease to disgust me.
When you involve other people (like when someone claims to go to work/school wearing dirty diapers), hurt animals or kids, it's a whole new level of fucked up. I mean, you can be disgusting all you want, but don't bring other innocent people/animals with you.

The extreme BDSM one makes me cringe in imaginary pain.


----------



## FBongRizzle (Mar 5, 2017)

I swear I've seen fetish videos of girl pumping a car's gas pedal on youtube. That's a real thing and I have no idea why. It must be some weird sub-fetish of those feet people, who are already pretty weird.

Oh, and cake farts. That too.


----------



## Lololita (Mar 5, 2017)

The Fool said:


> consensual sex in the missionary position


ugh gross sicko


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 5, 2017)

There's an entire forum devoted to people that get off on their bully fucking their mom that I made a thread on last year.  

I've always found it bizarre that the fetish is strong enough for a forum with several hundred members.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Mar 5, 2017)

Some things, I don't try to understand. But the one that really confuses me? Spanking. Why?


----------



## DonaldChump (Mar 5, 2017)

Spanking reminded me, I dont really have a problem with it, but the popularity of shit like DD/LG really confuses me. Especially in a world where you've fought for feminism, DD shit seems kind of archaic. As far as Im aware it's kind of like sugar daddy with BDSM on top? The dude buys you shit and acts like your real dad, spoils you, but then you pay him back by submitting completely to him, 24/7, and calling him daddy while he fucks you in all sorts of ways and letting him have you exist to fulfill his sexual desires? And you have to act like youre really his "little girl". Really, really weird. 

At least with BDSM it's kind of only in the bedroom? DD/LG as far as I understand it borders close to "sex slave that has to also pretend she's a little girl/at the very least a minor, but in return gets presents and sex performed on her that may or may not be focused on reciprocation".


----------



## FBongRizzle (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't think reciprocation is really one of the advertised perks of being a sex slave.


----------



## MysticMisty (Mar 6, 2017)

millais said:


> inflation. I have heard the frequently trotted out explanation that the entire fetish is due to that one scene in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" being the sexual awakening for thousands (millions?) of likeminded netizens of Dobson's ilk, but it can't be that simple, can it?


I've heard the same thing about furries and the Robin Hood cartoon and I have my doubts about both of those. Mickey Mouse and Bugs Bunny were around decades before Robin Hood went into production. Maybe it brought about the idea of fucking foxes, but I refuse to believe furries didn't exist before the early 70's.

And I'm inclined to say ditto with inflation. There probably was a Looney Tunes or Tom and Jerry short that featured somebody inflating for a gag, but I can't be 100% certain. I know I remember watching cartoons in the 90's that had it, so I think it's entirely possible to have never seen that movie as a child and still be into it. But it doesn't make it any less gross, that and extreme fat people/animals.

So anyways, on the subject of cartoons I want to add Kaa hypnotism and the women turning into donkeys like in Pinocchio. I see Kaa shit every now and then in the DA Horrors thread, and the donkey transformation thing in the Disney Horrors thread really sticks with me as being so bizarrely specific.

Speaking of bizarrely specific I just _have_ to mention the foreverially delitized guy/thing. Jacking off to cartoon characters turned into meat is really fucking weird. He probably gets a boner every time he goes near the deli counter.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 6, 2017)

Amputees (ugh)
Financial domination (basically "gimme your money and I'll insult your dick size")
Navels (um...)
NTR/cuckolding (especially the former because it's heartbreaking)
Petrification


----------



## FBongRizzle (Mar 6, 2017)

ShiningPokeStar said:


> Financial domination (basically "gimme your money and I'll insult your dick size")


How do I get myself a piece of that goldmine?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 6, 2017)

ShiningPokeStar said:


> Financial domination (basically "gimme your money and I'll insult your dick size")


Isn't that what @Null and @Valiant do?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 6, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Isn't that what @Null and @Valiant do?


Do they? I thought it was Null and Katsu back in the day. Did that change when I wasn't looking?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 6, 2017)

Give me my fucking nandos, Josh!


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 6, 2017)

Barb does this really sexy trick with her glass eye.


----------



## VJ 120 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm gonna add furries onto the list too. I honestly just cannot comprehend why you'd get off to pretending to be a cartoon (or real) animal. I know not all furries are in it for the sexual stuff (doubt.jpg) but the ones that openly are, fucking... why? Who hurt you?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 6, 2017)

Nando's looks delicious. I wish we had fast food like that here.


----------



## Brit Crust (Mar 6, 2017)

This may be relatively tame compared to other fetishes, but weight gain. I can't understand how a person becoming disgustingly and morbidly obese is sexy. I'm more or less okay with "chubby chasers," or a fetish for people who are already fat, though.

Oh, and incest. _Especially_ parent/child incest.



Infidel said:


> Every weirdass unrealistic deviantart fetish ever.


I remember when I used to be active on dA, there was a guy who had a thing for females being trapped in a bubble, and another one who liked toilet plungers stuck to female characters' butts. I think the latter even requested me to draw one. I didn't obligate.


----------



## Hui (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't get amputee.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Mar 6, 2017)

This crap:






It's like more Youtube cancerous than the "for kids" channels.


----------



## El Garbage (Mar 7, 2017)

People who are attracted to me are the worst. I mean, it's really gross.


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 7, 2017)

Necrophilia as an actual fetish is even more disgusting. Some degenerates do it mainly as an act of desperation, but then you have people like Carl Tanzler who stole his patient's corpse, encased it in a plaster mannequin, and kept it around as a fuckdoll for 9 years before someone found out.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 7, 2017)

That fetish that dude had who became like 700 pounds cause he got off to being fatter and fatter (not Fatman, someone else).

That's a lot of  harm and damage you're doing to your body when you do that, have no idea why you would get off to that.


----------



## Jan_D3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> Feet. Fucking gross, dude.



You'd be amazed at how common feet fetishes are.  It's like the fetish itself was ingrained into many people as a result of being conditioned to always being in footwear and then seeing the bare feet again during bathing and before bed time.  I should know, I studied sociology in my free time.


----------



## Jan_D3 (Mar 7, 2017)

None. I lack a sex-drive, therefor I have no fetish.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 7, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> That fetish that dude had who became like 700 pounds cause he got off to being fatter and fatter (not Fatman, someone else).
> 
> That's a lot of  harm and damage you're doing to your body when you do that, have no idea why you would get off to that.


700GoingOn800?

I kind of miss him. If only for the lols he brought.


----------



## 8waifoofever8 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm surprised a fusing fetish is a thing. Oh, and I also hate incest, scat, watersport, vore, guro and pedo shit.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Mar 8, 2017)

A couple years ago there was this video of a guy forcing a glass cup up his ass. It exploded of course causing him all sorts of pain. Is that some kind of fetish? Cause if that is, that to me would be the worst one.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Mar 11, 2017)

For the life of me, I will never be able to understand cuckolding. Like, how fucking insecure would one have to be to find that _acceptable_, let alone arousing? Is it a self hate thing? Is it mental illness? Is it bred from watching so much fucking porn that you can't get hard unless you're watching someone else doing the work and plowing your girlfriend/fiancee/wife? I don't understand.

Oh, and DD/LG is pretty :autism::autism::autism: as well.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sock/underwear smelling.


----------



## Locksnap (Mar 14, 2017)

Rape


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 14, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> Rape


What if it's Chris and Barb?


----------



## Locksnap (Mar 14, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> What if it's Chris and Barb?


Chris on Barb or Barb on Chris?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't get why people have to get off with children or people looking under 16 years of age.

Also how the FUCK can women masturbate to anime boys?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 14, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> Chris on Barb or Barb on Chris?


A-Log on Chris on Barb



Valiant said:


> Also how the FUCK can women masturbate to anime boys?


lets see your fap folder


----------



## meatslab (Mar 14, 2017)

There are people who jerk it to the siren ducks from that one episode of Duck Tales. I don't understand.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Mar 14, 2017)

The fuck internet.


http://planet-sirenia.deviantart.com/ 
WHAT THE FUG


----------



## FBongRizzle (Mar 14, 2017)

Siren Duck from ducktails that look like giant worms with duck heads/Hey Arnold crossover fetish is definitely a new one that is legitimately perplexing. Where the fuck does that even start?


----------



## shoebill (Mar 14, 2017)

Eveyrhting


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 25, 2017)

Is there such a thing as a Boo Berry fetish? Because I think there might be.


----------



## GlassesWearingGenie (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a Jackie fetish. BOING!


----------



## Lucky Wildcard (Mar 26, 2017)

Bondage, diapers, people getting stuck in doors, sadistic tickle torture, farts... seriously, I could make a big ass list if I wanted.


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 26, 2017)

There are dudes who have a fetish for bored women and for being ignored by women. Humiliation is also another fetish that I can't comprehend.  It would break my heart, especially if it came from someone who really mattered to you.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Mar 31, 2017)

Would cannibalism be considered a fetish?


----------



## SlothInAMilkCrate (Mar 31, 2017)

Netorare.


----------



## Reynard (Mar 31, 2017)

Not a lot phases me after the shit I've seen, but perhaps the weirdest I've heard of is sploshing.  It's not as heinous as a lot of what's out there, but it's freaking confusing.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 1, 2017)

-Body fluids: piss, shit, blood, puke, snot, etc.  I know for some people it's probably the taboo aspect, but just...no.
-Diapers.
-Anything with animals or children
-Bug chasing
-Farts 
-Feederism.  It's like, one thing to be attracted to fat people, I guess, but to deliberately get off on enabling someone with an eating disorder?  That'd be like hooking up with an alcoholic and getting turned on by getting them wasted.


----------



## AlolanVulpix (Apr 1, 2017)

Homosexuality.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Apr 1, 2017)

Most fetishes strike me as needlessly complicated.  BDSM, etc.  All that time tying rope for what?

But I have to say that the stupidest of all fetishes is vore.  That is some seriously bad wiring going on in people's heads.


----------



## Deadwaste (Apr 1, 2017)

im into nigger porn april fools im actually into women with penises


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 1, 2017)

Scat tops this list in my book.


----------



## NQ 952 (Apr 1, 2017)

My fetish is @lolwut


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 2, 2017)

Armpits and sweat. The last thing anybody wants to get off to is smelling like a post-game locker room.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Apr 2, 2017)

I will never understand the fetish behind having some fat cow sit on your face and farting. Like didn't we all agree at some point that sniffing farts is gross?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 2, 2017)

There is nothing sexual about digestion, nothing at all.


----------



## DuckSucker (Apr 2, 2017)

Mrs Paul said:


> -Bug chasing



I realized what you were talking about after I thought about it, but initially all I could think of was this motherfucker and I was cracking up:








I kinda wish I never remembered what you were actually talking about.


----------



## lixinho-chan (Apr 5, 2017)

Baloons.
_i'm here kind of__ hoping a balloon would pop on this mf while he's hugging it but then i remembered i had read somewhere that for some of them, popping baloons is...arousing. next time you watch one of those "satisfying" videos involving balloon popping, remember there is a baloon fetishist jacking off to the same video._


Spoiler: ???????????


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 5, 2017)

I never got that fetish some people have for sexual intercourse. It's so... out there that I struggle to articulate just how messed up it is. Like, really? Reproduction? It couldn't be something normal, like vomiting parasitic black goo or cannibalism?


----------



## 8waifoofever8 (Apr 5, 2017)

AlolanVulpix said:


> Homosexuality.


Homophobia much?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 5, 2017)

8waifoofever8 said:


> Homophobia much?



You sound like one of those sick creeps who are into reproduction.


----------



## 8waifoofever8 (Apr 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You sound like one of those sick creeps who are into reproduction.


LOL.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You sound like one of those sick creeps who are into reproduction.



I know you guys are joking and all, but people who have a LEGIT reproduction fetish creep me the fuck out. Like you get off from impregnating as many people as possible? fuck why?

Also, agree to pretty much everything else stated in this thread, but especially Scat/waterboarding, extreme bdsm ddlg and feet fetish


----------



## over and over (Apr 5, 2017)

what do you call this? https://webmshare.com/OV74B


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 11, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> One thing we see a lot of on kf is weird fetishes. What is a fetish you just don't get?


Chandlercest.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 12, 2017)

Thicc? I can comphrehend...
Fatties? nope, nada, nien.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 13, 2017)

over and over said:


> what do you call this? https://webmshare.com/OV74B



A blow job?  Or maybe a handy.


----------



## #Triggered (Apr 13, 2017)

millais said:


> I'm not sure if it has anything to do with sexual arousal, but I remember reading that oxygen deprivation can give some people a sort of euphoric high when they are teetering on the edge of consciousness. So for some poor people who can't afford drugs, they practice autoasphyxiation to stimulate those pleasure centers in the brain. Maybe erotic autoasphyxiation works via that mechanism too, something to do with a dopamine dump or some shit.


the good kid high you mean? i remember in highschool lots of kids played the "choking game" and breath play is actually a lot more common, esp in bdsm, its more about control though.
(also doesn't choking constrict the vagina and anus? tighter.)


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 15, 2017)

#Triggered said:


> the good kid high you mean? i remember in highschool lots of kids played the "choking game" and breath play is actually a lot more common, esp in bdsm, its more about control though.
> (also doesn't choking constrict the vagina and anus? tighter.)


I blame that game for a lot of my extra curricular activities.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 17, 2017)

I get big titty and booty fetishes. The rest, not so much.

Some I might not understand, but can shrug off. Then there are ones that leave me questioning everything I know. Like, I discovered this Deviantart account that photo-manipulates vaginas onto women's faces. I have no words, just complete and total internal screaming. What kind of mental damage does one have to experience to find that anything other than disturbing?


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 17, 2017)

While liking tits and ass isn't uncommon (for most sane people), I will _never_ comprehend why anyone would want to get off to real women having ridiculously-proportioned breast and/or ass implants for vanity; _especially_ if they're at risk for contracting a potentially deadly infection (think Sheyla Hershey and Martina Big).

It's one thing if someone had to have a mastectomy and wanted to get implants by means of reconstructive surgery, or if they're self-conscious about chest size (as long as the procedures are done by a competent and professional plastic surgeon-- key words!). But there is a major difference between improving your self-image and psychological issues, and wanting to unironically look like Loretta from her death scene in _Leprechaun 3._


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 17, 2017)

Pina Colada said:


> While liking tits and ass isn't uncommon (for most sane people), I will _never_ comprehend why anyone would want to get off to women having ridiculously-proportioned breast and/or ass implants for vanity; _especially_ if they're at risk for contracting a potentially deadly infection (think Sheyla Hershey and Martina Big).
> 
> It's one thing if someone had to have a mastectomy and wanted to get implants by means of reconstructive surgery, or if they're self-conscious about chest size (as long as the procedures are done by a competent and professional plastic surgeon-- key words!). But there is a major difference between improving your self-image and psychological issues, and wanting to unironically look like Loretta from her death scene in _Leprechaun 3._



I can understand it more on fictional characters and photoshops where the implications of having such ridiculous proportions are tossed out the window, but in real life it sure isn't appealing. In fact, it's painful to even look at.

I saw that scene in _Leprechaun 3_ a long time back and it disturbed me. Though what disturbs me most is that people actually fap to that scene. She looked like a fuckin' duck, what's sexy about that?


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 17, 2017)

http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/SavageLove?oid=272569

Apparently, there's a such thing as a "clapping" fetish. Not sure if its exactly the weirdest, but it sure is odd nonetheless.



Spoiler: quoted from article



"*I'm a 31-year-old attractive single woman*, and I recently went on Match.com and found a guy. Our e-mails and one phone conversation went well and he seemed kind and was okay-looking in his picture, so I met him for drinks. It was disappointing, to say the least. He looked 15 years older than his picture and was socially awkward to the point of sheer misery. He told me he didn't want to eat cheese because he "had the craps," announced to the waitress that this was our first date, yawned when I talked about my job, and said, "I could tell you were really into me the minute you walked in the room."

Standard bad date so far, right?

Here's the bizarre part: On the phone he'd said, "The most beautiful sound in the world is applause. I hope I can hear you clap for me sometime." He is a music teacher, so I thought he was referring to applause after a performance. But when we met in person, he asked me to clap for him, for no reason, in the restaurant! I asked him why, and he said he just really loved the sound of clapping. I ignored his request, finished my drink, and said it was nice to meet him but I didn't think this was going to work. I shook his hand good-bye in the parking lot and at this point he asked again for me to clap—but now in a whiny voice, literally begging me to do it. The worst part? I did it, just to shut him up, before speeding away in my car. I'm simultaneously creeped out and intrigued."


----------



## Strelok (Apr 17, 2017)

lixinho-chan said:


> Baloons.
> _i'm here kind of hoping a balloon would pop on this mf while he's hugging it but then i remembered i had read somewhere that for some of them, popping baloons is...arousing. next time you watch one of those "satisfying" videos involving balloon popping, remember there is a baloon fetishist jacking off to the same video._
> 
> 
> ...



Yo what episode/show is this. These shows and My Strange Addiction and other TLC garbage are me and my gf's jam.

Remember the goddamn car fucker? And he told his dad.


----------



## lixinho-chan (Apr 18, 2017)

Strelok said:


> Yo what episode/show is this. These shows and My Strange Addiction and other TLC garbage are me and my gf's jam.
> 
> Remember the goddamn car fucker? And he told his dad.


Great taste, I can relate to that. That's the show: 




This car guy, fuck no. You can see his dad touching the car near the end of the video and all I could think of was "the fuck you doin' old man"
_Everyday we stray further from god's light._


----------



## Strelok (Apr 18, 2017)

DuckSucker said:


> There are dudes who have a fetish for bored women and for being ignored by women.



I believe that is called "marriage".


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 18, 2017)

Related:






I bet he loves the smell of fish.


----------



## Strelok (Apr 18, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> Related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had a thread on him if it's the same guy (I can't imagine there are multiple dudes who fantasize becoming a tampon).

He showed up, was a pretty cool guy all things considered. Thread pretty much died after that.



Meat_Puppet said:


> A couple years ago there was this video of a guy forcing a glass cup up his ass. It exploded of course causing him all sorts of pain. Is that some kind of fetish? Cause if that is, that to me would be the worst one.



IIRC it was just some Jackass wannabe stunt gone wrong. That was back in the edgelord era of the internet remember, where everyone and their grandma was making "shock" videos about how badass risk takers they were.


----------



## Kikomi (Apr 18, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/SavageLove?oid=272569
> 
> Apparently, there's a such thing as a "clapping" fetish. Not sure if its exactly the weirdest, but it sure is odd nonetheless.
> 
> ...


did that woman go on a date with jeb?

realtalk though, i can understand most fetishes. i'd go so far as to say i can understand all of them- or rather, why they occur. bug chasing, anything involving children or real animals, snuff, and mutilation are the few that actually make me disgusted. people with those fetishes need serious fucking help. 

most of the other weird ones tend to just make me slightly uncomfortable. my logic for real-life fetishes is as long as it's safely practiced by consenting adults behind closed doors, then all power to ya. but things like scat kinda test that philosophy. 

i'm more lenient with fictional fetishes because oftentimes people accept that their fetish isn't physically possible. and while things like inflation and vore and transformation are weird as hell, the fact that it doesn't endanger anyone AND it's fiction kind of makes them less gross to me. or maybe i'm just desensitized cause of all the shit i've seen online.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 18, 2017)

Human toilets/women turning into toilets or being treated like toilets (different from watersports)
Flannel (only heard of one person with this fetish tho)
Crystal chandelier (same as above, it was one specific chandelier iirc)
Holes developing in girl's body/tripophilia (I'm not sure if anyone actually has this fetish or if it's just that one hentai comic but it's disgusting regardless)


----------



## StillGullible (Apr 18, 2017)

Strelok said:


> Yo what episode/show is this. These shows and My Strange Addiction and other TLC garbage are me and my gf's jam.
> 
> Remember the goddamn car fucker? And he told his dad.


For extra weirdness, try dragons fucking cars. That shit's so weird I've only found one guy who's into it. Some fucker named John Martello.


----------



## Kikomi (Apr 19, 2017)

StillGullible said:


> For extra weirdness, try dragons fucking cars. That shit's so weird I've only found one guy who's into it. Some fucker named John Martello.


there's a subreddit for that. (r/dragonsfuckingcars) but it's a bunch of people in on the joke. i wonder if some degenerate looked at that subreddit hoping to find legitimate fap fodder but instead found intentionally awful art. knowing the quality of most fetish art, the craftsmanship rarely determines the fapability especially when it's a rare fetish.


----------



## AlolanVulpix (Apr 19, 2017)

8waifoofever8 said:


> Homophobia much?



Say what you will about any other fetish, but they don't hold massive, annual public 'pride' parades to celebrate their perversion.


----------



## 8waifoofever8 (Apr 19, 2017)

AlolanVulpix said:


> Say what you will about any other fetish, but they don't hold massive, annual public 'pride' parades to celebrate their perversion.


Since when was that a fetish?


----------



## Chaotik (Apr 19, 2017)

AlolanVulpix said:


> Say what you will about any other fetish, but they don't hold massive, annual public 'pride' parades to celebrate their perversion.


The last time I checked, Homosexuality wasn't a fetish nor a perversion.


----------



## Frenda (Apr 19, 2017)

back when i still used livejournal, i remember seeing this one dA account posted to a dA snark community. the gallery consisted upon hundreds and hundreds of images of female models wearing nothing except high heels and lingerie, but they were all photoshopped so that the woman's torso was completely removed, meaning the body only consisted of the head, neck, and everything from the hips below. there were a few comments on most of them, usually from the same people, saying they were "perfect" and "beautiful."

so probably that.


----------



## Chaotik (Apr 19, 2017)

Frenda said:


> back when i still used livejournal, i remember seeing this one dA account posted to a dA snark community. the gallery consisted upon hundreds and hundreds of images of female models wearing nothing except high heels and lingerie, but they were all photoshopped so that the woman's torso was completely removed, meaning the body only consisted of the head, neck, and everything from the hips below. there were a few comments on most of them, usually from the same people, saying they were "perfect" and "beautiful."
> 
> so probably that.



Wow, that's...something. It's interesting in a horrifying way. I would love to talk to those people and find out what exactly arouse them about this. I never heard of that. Amputees, yes, but the whole torso?


----------



## Pandinus Imperator (Apr 19, 2017)

The weirdest one to me, personally, is necrophilia. It's not a particularly obscure one, it's just the one that makes the least sense to me and creeps me out the most.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Apr 19, 2017)

Pandinus Imperator said:


> The weirdest one to me, personally, is necrophilia.



I mean, at least all other sexual partners are _alive_.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm really into butterfaces. Dunno what my problem is but somebody's gotta fuck em.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Apr 20, 2017)

I dont understand scat/watersports, transformation, farting, or inflation.  Sometimes it's so specific there are entire galleries on deviantart where the images all have the same fetishes in a very specific way.  That kind of nitpicking and routine is a sign of autism.

Ageplay like ddlg also really grosses me out and I just don't understand why people enjoy it.  Especially since most ddlg people do it 24/7.  Like it's not just in the bedroom, it's their life.  Adult babies and diapers fall in this category too.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 18, 2017)

The fetish of stalking CWC.


----------



## Quijibo69 (May 18, 2017)

These youtube videos from what I can figure out:


----------



## Picklepower (May 18, 2017)

Too me stuff like vore and Mpreg yaoi, are stranger than stuff like diapers, because they involve odd body horror fantasies, not worse just weirder.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (May 18, 2017)

I learned what transformation porn is from a thread on this site. Turns on it can get way more specific. Some of it is people fetishing people being turned into inanimate objects, there is subtype of it called CTF or cock transformation porn which is about people being turned into penises. Sometimes disembodied or sometimes being merged and becoming the penis of someone else. I think it's weird because genitals can't be sentient and are supposed to be just part of the person that you like.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 18, 2017)

Robots.


----------



## Antipathy (May 20, 2017)

Things that creep me out:
Vore
Watersports/Scat
Inflation
Incest play.
Diapers.
Amputees.
Transformation
Petrification
Severe bodily harm in any way.
Women with penises.

Any combination of the above.


----------



## Audit (May 24, 2017)

It's gotta be sissy play for me. It's basically taking autogynephilia to a whole new level and, I can only guess, grows out of transvestism.


----------



## StillGullible (May 30, 2017)

What I don't get is masochism. It's literally getting off on the signals your nerves send to your brain to tell you not to do something.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (May 31, 2017)

Choking is probably the biggest nope for me. At least with spanking (which I also don't get), worst case scenario is you get a red, sore ass. Choking is just too dangerous to even attempt "safely" IMO.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 4, 2017)

There was some dude in the Deviantart Horrors thread whose whole thing was cartoon characters transforming into various amalgamations of deli meats.


----------



## AssRock (Jun 4, 2017)

Besides most of the ones mentioned in this thread, some fetishes I've seen and really don't understand;
-Farting
-Sneezing
-Terrible body odor
-People turning into cigarettes
-Garbage bags- from transforming into a full bag of garbage to being smothered by bags of trash
-Dick tongues/fingers/toes/random appendages that are fully functional cocks
-Anal/cock/nipple vore
-Unbirthing
-Fetal pregnancy


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 8, 2017)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> There was some dude in the Deviantart Horrors thread whose whole thing was cartoon characters transforming into various amalgamations of deli meats.



Rafe15. He hasn't been seen since 2013. Rumor has it he's either dead or in a booby hatch.



Spoiler: Foreverially tiedup pikachu


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jun 9, 2017)

I've seen a lot of fetishes in my day, and I sorta understand the basic mindset behind a lot of them--yes including the weird deviantart ones like inflation and forced feeding. Even the morally depraved ones that are outright wrong and criminal, I understand.

But one thing I'll never understand is sexual arousal from looking at or dressing up as clowns.
And goofy transformation art.
And Donald Duck.


----------



## Captain Toad (Jun 9, 2017)

I really don't understand asphyxiation or pregnancy fetishes. I don't get how choking or having to deal with a fetus for nine months is kinky.


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Scat-Seriously? Do you want Hepatitis and AIDS? This is how you get Hepatitis and AIDS.

DD/lg-Keep that shit in your bedroom and I won't say anything. Bring that shit anywhere near me and I'm damn sure gonna get you registered as a sex offender.

Rape-How can you get off to somebody violating your body without your consent? Ironic how this is mostly a _female fetish_.

Lolicon-Just admit that you enjoy the thought of children getting it on and turn yourself in, will ya?

Extreme BDSM-I know it sounds ratchet but therapy doesn't bite, my friend.

NTR/Cuckolding-Lol fuck no.

Incest-The medieval times are over. Get your dick out of your sister.

Side Note: is it just me, or are fetishes that border on rape and pedophilia often practiced by people who've _never _had something like that happen to them? Call me autistic, but I see it as a giant middle finger to rape and CSA victims to sexualize traumatic events.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 9, 2017)

Captain Toad said:


> I really don't understand asphyxiation or pregnancy fetishes. I don't get how choking or having to deal with a fetus for nine months is kinky.



Asphyxiation is attractive due to a natural high that develops from a lack of oxygen being provided to the brain, which heightens an orgasm's intensity. But yeah pregnancy confuses me just as much as you.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

Alright, necro-porn may be one of two things:

1.) Necro-porn is just a tactic used by 4chan to trigger people.
 I personally think that necroporn is just a joke that 4chan made.
(Because during their raid on tumblr, they would spam feminist tags with some necro shit). 

2.) People jerk off to this
But there is a chance that people ACTUALLY choke their chickens to this fucked up shit.

I pray to god that it isn't the ladder.
If number 2 is correct, then humanity is officially worse than fucking dolphins.


----------



## SamuelRecherché (Dec 16, 2017)

Body hair and pet play *shivers*


----------



## MaxKekkles (Dec 16, 2017)

Becquerel said:


> did that woman go on a date with jeb?
> 
> realtalk though, i can understand most fetishes. i'd go so far as to say i can understand all of them- or rather, why they occur. bug chasing, *anything involving children or real animals*, snuff, and mutilation are the few that actually make me disgusted. people with those fetishes need serious fucking help.
> 
> ...



that's the one for me.  With the snuff porn (killing small animals) so popular underground, I realize that there's a lot to learn.

I've always been interested in what turns people on sexually and why, but I still don't understand the dark side of humanity and what brings people to certain points.  I imagine a lot of it is upbringing.  Either way, I imagine it has to be something pretty severe in order to watch that garbage and not be revolted by it. 

(((Disney))) cartoons, I've noticed, have a recurring theme of mental/physical pain that is constantly inflicted on the main characters in a lot of their material.  I think being exposed to that kind of conditioning as a developing child leads to a lot of the weird torture fetishes we see today.


----------



## MangledTwot (Dec 16, 2017)

I've met people with the following fetishes:
-Nose fetish. There was this bloke who liked noses; what he would do was place his cock on the person's nose and wank.

-Robot fetish. I mentioned this before, this trans guy had a boner for robots from Star Wars.

-A former friend of mine knew a girl who was attracted to "ugly video game characters that are probably virgins" such as Dr. Robotnik. That friend went SJW and I don't talk to them anymore, so I don't get to hear about her weird friends.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm no longer into inflation.

I never liked melting.

Turning into the opposite sex is weird.

Annnnnd even weirder fetishes.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Dec 21, 2017)

I know someone who's into robots. He's also a borderline incel though.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 4, 2018)

Mpreg is really weird and disgusting to me


Spoiler: Which is ironic






Spoiler: This might seem like Islamic contact






Spoiler: Just understand that I warned you



considering I like cuntmen


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 4, 2018)

Anything that’s a death fetish scares me. Hard vore, hard inflation bursting, hard melting, murder, gore, etc.

Not including pedophilia because I don’t consider pedophilia to be a fetish as much as a disgusting... thing. Something gross. I think it’s too sickening to count as a fetish to me.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Jan 4, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Mpreg is really weird and disgusting to me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Which is ironic
> ...





> *Hide your powerlevel.*
> Avoid revealing intimate, embarrassing details about yourself. This is not your blog and we are not an asylum.



lol summer came a few months early


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jan 4, 2018)

I honestly don't get vore. That shits messed up yo!


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 7, 2018)

Inflatables, balloons, and pool toys.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jan 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Asphyxiation is attractive due to a natural high that develops from a lack of oxygen being provided to the brain, which heightens an orgasm's intensity. But yeah pregnancy confuses me just as much as you.



pregnancy as in fucking pregnant women or just the act of impregnating a woman?
because If it's the second, do you guys realize that the whole point of sex is making babies? So, having an impregnation fetish, is probably the most natural kink a man can have.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 7, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> pregnancy as in fucking pregnant women or just the act of impregnating a woman?
> because If it's the second, do you guys realize that the whole point of sex is making babies? So, having an impregnation fetish, is probably the most natural kink a man can have.



I agree, and sex can be just pleasurable. The only pregnancy fetish/kinks I've seen were interracial fans who got off to stereotypical "black brutes" having unprotected sex with the white girl next door; which results in her becoming pregnant and soon giving birth to a mixed baby. 

Believe it or not, but my write up makes it sound more normal than what's created and shared by interracial/pregnancy fans. They're just so weird! But I guess when porn and fantasy is all you got, you have got to make it work somehow.


----------



## Cheeseman (Jan 7, 2018)

Some people are into pregnancy as a fetish because I guess it makes them feel virile or having sex with a random pregnant woman could signify like having a piece of something off limits.



MangledTwot said:


> -A former friend of mine knew a girl who was attracted to "ugly video game characters that are probably virgins" such as Dr. Robotnik. That friend went SJW and I don't talk to them anymore, so I don't get to hear about her weird friends.


I had a friend in high school was like that. she enjoyed the idea of educating the character sexually. she didnt go sjw but now writes questionable fanfics. lots of mpreg involved too


----------



## MangledTwot (Jan 7, 2018)

Cheeseman said:


> Some people are into pregnancy as a fetish because I guess it makes them feel virile or having sex with a random pregnant woman could signify like having a piece of something off limits.
> 
> 
> I had a friend in high school was like that. she enjoyed the idea of educating the character sexually. she didnt go sjw but now writes questionable fanfics. lots of mpreg involved too



So she wanted to fuck sexually clueless virgins?


----------



## Cheeseman (Jan 7, 2018)

MangledTwot said:


> So she wanted to fuck sexually clueless virgins?


i guess. ALPHA STACY. Maybe that falls under femdom?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jan 7, 2018)

Tootsie Bear said:


> I agree, and sex can be just pleasurable. The only pregnancy fetish/kinks I've seen were interracial fans who got off to stereotypical "black brutes" having unprotected sex with the white girl next door; which results in her becoming pregnant and soon giving birth to a mixed baby.
> 
> Believe it or not, but my write up makes it sound more normal than what's created and shared by interracial/pregnancy fans. They're just so weird! But I guess when porn and fantasy is all you got, you have got to make it work somehow.



Thats one I dont get it.
Cuckholding in general and racemixing with niggers. 2 things I find highly disgusting.



Cheeseman said:


> I had a friend in high school was like that. she enjoyed the idea of educating the character sexually. she didnt go sjw but now writes questionable fanfics. lots of mpreg involved



Was she into fucking little kids too?


----------



## Cheeseman (Jan 7, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> Was she into fucking little kids too?


in a way that she would lewd young harry potter characters


----------



## HY 140 (Jan 7, 2018)

idk why some weebs find armpits hot


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounding. I legitimately do not understand how people find this erotic.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 7, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> pregnancy as in fucking pregnant women or just the act of impregnating a woman?
> because If it's the second, do you guys realize that the whole point of sex is making babies? So, having an impregnation fetish, is probably the most natural kink a man can have.



No, the former. Of course I get the idea of having babies. But actually jacking off to the idea of a women who is pregnant seems just weird to me. Like, that should be the time you stop wanting to fuck and just to take care of them.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Like, that should be the time you stop wanting to fuck and just to take care of them.



A lot of men say it's extra good during this time though.


----------



## fruitful (Jan 7, 2018)

To eat minge.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 8, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> idk why some weebs find armpits hot



Japan is the world's most sexually repressed first world country.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> idk why some weebs find armpits hot


Smell. Some people find natual body odor of an attractive partner to be hot


----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 8, 2018)

Anything that cannot be preformed in reality and/or involve people dying
Vore fits both of those categories but vore isn't that weird as compared to other fetishes I've come across


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 8, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Smell. Some people find natual body odor of an attractive partner to be hot


They say if you don't then something is off. Like some women will like their partner's B.O. and then start taking the pill and stop liking it and vice versa.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 8, 2018)

Dan Savage runs a column called Savage Love. It runs in the local free newspaper that is 50% ads. One of the poor souls wrote to Dan about a “peanut butter smell” fetish where he can only get aroused by the aroma of peanut butter.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 8, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> They say if you don't then something is off. Like some women will like their partner's B.O. and then start taking the pill and stop liking it and vice versa.


There is a difference, too. Like there is a difference between "i just don't shower" and "i just showered, but only applied a small amount of perfume"


----------



## Caesare (Jan 8, 2018)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> They say if you don't then something is off. Like some women will like their partner's B.O. and then start taking the pill and stop liking it and vice versa.





yawning sneasel said:


> There is a difference, too. Like there is a difference between "i just don't shower" and "i just showered, but only applied a small amount of perfume"



Napoleon used to write letters to Josephine when he was on his long military campaigns where he'd tell her not to wash so she'd be nice and ripe for him when he returned.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jan 8, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> idk why some weebs find armpits hot


armpits look like pussy from the right angle


----------



## Caesare (Jan 8, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> armpits look like pussy from the right angle



I can't remember the name of it, but when I took sex ed in school, there was a scientific name for "armpit sex". It's exactly what it sounds like, btw.


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Jan 8, 2018)

I once knew a guy whose fetish was women with faces on their crotches instead of vaginas. He was really, really into that. Like, _exclusively_ into that. Normal women didn't interest him because they didn't have crotch faces. We were on the same forum (which had nothing to do with crotch-faced mutant women) and he'd PM me pictures he drew of women with crotch faces because I was nice to him in one thread before I realized that he's a fucking nutcase. He'd photoshop faces onto the crotches of anime girls. I never responded, but he kept sending them. This forum had no block function so I just periodically had to delete his weird PMs until he got banned from the forum for having a meltdown because the mod gave special custom titles to a few people and he didn't get one.

Needless to say that fetish still baffles me. I wonder if he's still out there, drawing crotch-faced women.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 8, 2018)

George Oscar Bluth Jr said:


> I once knew a guy whose fetish was women with faces on their crotches instead of vaginas. He was really, really into that. Like, _exclusively_ into that. Normal women didn't interest him because they didn't have crotch faces. We were on the same forum (which had nothing to do with crotch-faced mutant women) and he'd PM me pictures he drew of women with crotch faces because I was nice to him in one thread before I realized that he's a fucking nutcase. He'd photoshop faces onto the crotches of anime girls. I never responded, but he kept sending them. This forum had no block function so I just periodically had to delete his weird PMs until he got banned from the forum for having a meltdown because the mod gave special custom titles to a few people and he didn't get one.
> 
> Needless to say that fetish still baffles me. I wonder if he's still out there, drawing crotch-faced women.



Please show us his drawings.

I'm not gonna fap to it or anything haha


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Jan 8, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Please show us his drawings.
> 
> I'm not gonna fap to it or anything haha



Unfortunately this was over 10 years ago on a forum that has since been deleted. I googled multiple ways of phrasing 'woman with face for crotch' just for you and couldn't find anything. It was pretty typical weeb shit though. Copy an anime girl's face and paste it onto her crotch and that'll be an accurate representation.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 9, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Please show us his drawings.
> 
> I'm not gonna fap to it or anything haha



[obligatory doubt.png reference]


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 9, 2018)

Photo morphs


----------



## Fleeb (Jan 9, 2018)

George Oscar Bluth Jr said:


> I once knew a guy whose fetish was women with faces on their crotches instead of vaginas. He was really, really into that. Like, _exclusively_ into that. Normal women didn't interest him because they didn't have crotch faces. We were on the same forum (which had nothing to do with crotch-faced mutant women) and he'd PM me pictures he drew of women with crotch faces because I was nice to him in one thread before I realized that he's a fucking nutcase. He'd photoshop faces onto the crotches of anime girls. I never responded, but he kept sending them. This forum had no block function so I just periodically had to delete his weird PMs until he got banned from the forum for having a meltdown because the mod gave special custom titles to a few people and he didn't get one.
> 
> Needless to say that fetish still baffles me. I wonder if he's still out there, drawing crotch-faced women.



Was it well done art? I can't imagine it's easy to indulge that fetish, so he probably has to exclusively fap to his own work.

What a way to live


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm On Speed Core said:


> that's not a balloon but a condom... balloons are not made of rubber


The only reason I can imagine you posted here is that you've got a case of necrophilia. Seriously, why necro this thread?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 10, 2020)

Well since it's back...

Anything Lewis Lovhaug AKA Linkara is into. He's not the worst thing on the internet, but you look at his list of fetishes that have been unearthed and that boy clearly ain't right.


Girldick
Muscular trannies
Watching women get raped
Dead muppet gangbang porn
Green M&M porn
Why can't you just be into something normal, Lewis?


----------



## Crustyguy (Mar 10, 2020)

Aside from the usual stuff brought up-vore, fart, guro, fat-there are a couple I see that aren't brought up very much that I see from time to time

Flattening-how is this arousing in any way? How do you get this fetish?  Did someone just watch Tom and Jerry and think "damn that's really hot"?

"Killer lotion"-aside from also being basically snuff, what an oddly specific fetish.  It's all girls in bikinis rubbing a choking lotion on each other.  Where did this come from?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Mar 10, 2020)

Crush. I'm pretty sure this is the same fetish that several of the zoosadists were into. It makes me cringe at the thought of it.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Mar 11, 2020)

Crustyguy said:


> Flattening-how is this arousing in any way? How do you get this fetish? Did someone just watch Tom and Jerry and think "damn that's really hot"?


Considering the amount of fetishes that are derived directly from slapstick humor in children's cartoons, I'm pretty sure that's exactly what ends up happening (except the sexuality of it comes later down the line because the connections our brains decide to make are plain weird).


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Mar 11, 2020)

Futa. It just seems like an excuse for gay dudes in denial to claim that they aren't gay because "it's a girl's penis, so it isn't gay".


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 11, 2020)

Necrophilia has always been one of the most disturbing to me.  That and agalmatophilia, but that could be bothering me more because I have a mild phobia when it comes to dolls of any kind.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Mar 11, 2020)

Spoiler: islamic content









lmao I never even imagined a foreskin being depicted like a fucking tornado of flesh. Have these people seen a real human body in their lives?


----------



## Crunkle McBunckle (Mar 12, 2020)

Here's two which vary in levels of "what the fuck?":

Nasolingus - when someone gets aroused by sucking (yes, you heard right) on their partner's nose.
Climacophilia - a fetish in which the subject experiences erotic gratification when falling down a flight of stairs. (I guess BDSM wasn't enough?)


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 12, 2020)

Approx. 59 Robins said:


> Futa. It just seems like an excuse for gay dudes in denial to claim that they aren't gay because "it's a girl's penis, so it isn't gay".


To be fair, a lot of them are also bisexuals in denial.



Crunkle McBunckle said:


> Here's two which vary in levels of "what the fuck?":
> 
> Nasolingus - when someone gets aroused by sucking (yes, you heard right) on their partner's nose


The Japanese cater to that sometimes.


----------



## Cyclonus (Mar 12, 2020)

I'll never understand rape fantasies. In my sexual fantasies, women actually WANT to have sex with me.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 15, 2020)

Anatidaephilia: Being aroused by the thought that somewhere, at all times, a duck is watching you.


----------



## Mud Sharpener (Mar 15, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> I'll never understand rape fantasies. In my sexual fantasies, women actually WANT to have sex with me.



I would have to imagine it's all about control / taking-what-you-want.

My contribution to thread is "cocks in places they should not be." I don't get it on any level.


Spoiler: Like this shit


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 16, 2020)

Mud Sharpener said:


> I would have to imagine it's all about control / taking-what-you-want.


A lot of rape fantasies come from the _other_ direction, and are about basically the opposite. It being completely out of the person's control. From how I've had it explained to me, it's a sort of escape from responsibility. A fantasy of all kinds of depraved sexual shit happening to you and it not being your fault.

I think a lot of fetishes have a sort of reverse Freud thing going on, in that they're sexual extensions of other issues going on in the person's life. That's why I can understand things like rape, BDSM, humiliation, DDLG, ageplay, even scat, as gross as it is. They're all about things like people with no control of their lives wanting to feel in control, people who feel overwhelmed by their responsibilities wanting someone else to take control of them, and various issues with guilt, shame, and self loathing. Really abstract shit like inflation and vore though? Hell if I know.


----------



## MysticMisty (Mar 17, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> A lot of rape fantasies come from the _other_ direction, and are about basically the opposite. It being completely out of the person's control. From how I've had it explained to me, it's a sort of escape from responsibility. A fantasy of all kinds of depraved sexual shit happening to you and it not being your fault.


I've seen the theory that Margaret Mitchell, author of Gone with the Wind, had a rape fetish. It's a known fact that she was reading porn at the time she was writing Gone with the Wind so it's not impossible.


----------



## Crustyguy (Mar 17, 2020)

I don't get why sneezing is a fetish.  There's a surprising amount of it on deviantart (obviously) and I don't really get it.  Maybe it's the feeling of sneezing or being about to sneeze? I don't know.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 9, 2020)

Ryona, which is basically abusing/beating "strong" women (and sometimes guys) into sexual submission through power. It overlaps with extreme S&M, both of which go right into my category of _"why the fuck would you do/get off to that???"._


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 9, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Ryona, which is basically abusing/beating "strong" women (and sometimes guys) into sexual submission through power. It overlaps with extreme S&M, both of which go right into my category of _"why the fuck would you do/get off to that???"._



_In video games._


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 10, 2020)

Centaur fetishes. Imagine being raped by half-human half-horse cock. Actually all monster girl fetishes are depraved.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 10, 2020)

Clown fetish/clown porn do I even need to say more?


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 10, 2020)

there's a fetish for being Hypnotised


----------



## tamarafurret (Jun 11, 2020)

i skimmed this whole thread and the only things i could think of that squick me that no one mentioned are A.) anal prolapse (i don't know who has this fetish but i know i have gotten lots of anal prolapse banner ads), and B.) airplane people, something i haven't seen in a long time but haunts me for eternity.

i also had a boyfriend who was absolutely repulsed by women who shaved. i was not permitted to shave throughout our entire relationship. once we had a nude model come in for the art class we took in college and he nearly cried at the mere sight of a hairless pussy.

i also saw a lot of people talking about nose fetishes in this thread - i have this guy that messages me on tumblr every so often to beg me to send him pictures of me holding my nose so that it looks like a pig's snout - you know what i mean. i don't know if his thing is women looking like pigs or if he just wanted to see the insides of my nostrils but he did send me like... a fucked up poem about how beautiful my nose was. my nose looks like a cucumber


----------



## mellifluous (Jun 11, 2020)

Urethral sounding.

It's absolutely fine if you're into it, all the power to you, but just the idea of it makes me flinch. I even remember watching a documentary about working in the sex toy industry and when asked the one thing they struggled to understand, they all agreed urethral sounding.

Also, they've been mentioned before, but scat (although again, all the power to you if you're into it) and DDLG. Someone has yet to provide me with a valid, not concerning reason why your kink would be having sex with someone who dresses and acts like a child.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Jun 12, 2020)

Smoking fetish, to the point where emphysema/lung cancer is attractive.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jun 13, 2020)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> Smoking fetish, to the point where emphysema/lung cancer is attractive.


I get smoking.  I smoke and I think a man smoking a cigarette is sexy as hell.  Especially sharing a cig right after sex.  Cancer and emphysema is nasty though.  But I always joke I'll be one of those guys who smokes through my stoma when I'm old.


----------



## queerape (Jun 13, 2020)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> I get smoking.  I smoke and I think a man smoking a cigarette is sexy as hell.  Especially sharing a cig right after sex.  Cancer and emphysema is nasty though.  But I always joke I'll be one of those guys who smokes through my stoma when I'm old.


i get this. Makes you want to think about something else of his you'd want to put your mouth on.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jun 13, 2020)

sitting on the floor of a car


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 13, 2020)

That japanese fetish of licking eyeballs   

*


Spoiler: Wtf







*


----------



## Sea creature (Jun 13, 2020)

There is one that baffles me to this day, I read about a dude who got his rocks off by being thrown down the stairs.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 13, 2020)

tamarafurret said:


> airplane people, something i haven't seen in a long time but haunts me for eternity.


Areomorphs?


----------



## tamarafurret (Jun 13, 2020)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Areomorphs?


in a way, yes? there's a specific artist im thinking of who drew just... planes made of skin fucking. so i guess that's a type of aeromorph, but the 'normal' ones that are just like sexy metal ladies with plane faces don't bother me


----------



## Distant Stare (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: confession 



hand holding and long walks


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 13, 2020)

Sex with giant insects. Extra if it involves egg-laying or non-human birth.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 13, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Ryona, which is basically abusing/beating "strong" women (and sometimes guys) into sexual submission through power. It overlaps with extreme S&M, both of which go right into my category of _"why the fuck would you do/get off to that???"._


I actually dated a chick who was into that...


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 14, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I actually dated a chick who was into that...


Knowing the #MeToo culture we live in, you may have dodged a bullet there, pal.

...Assuming you didn't play along, of course.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 14, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> Knowing the #MeToo culture we live in, you may have dodged a bullet there, pal.
> 
> ...Assuming you didn't play along, of course.


Lol, she actually didn't like doing it, she just liked watching it.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 14, 2020)

I think I can kinda see why feet (especially women's feet)  are a common and popular fetish.  Women's shoes range from platform heels and pumps to dagger heeled boots. Women's shoes are by design meant to be sexy or at least can be.  Also consider that women wear things like pantyhose or fishnet stockings or boots that can be tigh high long.  Ergo the eyes are drawn from the feet and then into close proximity to the hips and genital region. This a fetish is formed by correlating feet to other more sexual parts of the body


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Destruction of forests and purchasing white bread.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 14, 2020)

Todomatsu from Osomatsu-san has a belly button wrinkle fetish.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 15, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I think I can kinda see why feet (especially women's feet)  are a common and popular fetish.  Women's shoes range from platform heels and pumps to dagger heeled boots. Women's shoes are by design meant to be sexy or at least can be.  Also consider that women wear things like pantyhose or fishnet stockings or boots that can be tigh high long.  Ergo the eyes are drawn from the feet and then into close proximity to the hips and genital region. This a fetish is formed by correlating feet to other more sexual parts of the body


Heels and pumps also elongate legs in general, so it all comes together.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 15, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Heels and pumps also elongate legs in general, so it all comes together.


Not to mention feet and shoe fetishes are almost tame when compared to what become a fetish in recent years.  Everything from bodily fluids (that aren't sexual)  to inanimate objects like cars have been sexualized


----------



## Red Fox (Jun 15, 2020)

I know inflation has been mentioned here and I continue to not understand it. I just want to provide a bit more context for those who are unfamiliar.
The *comments section *of this video is a complete goldmine and has helped me realize that more people are into it than I initially thought.




(edit: I have no idea why the video loops, but it gives me the impression that this clip is made specifically for the people into it)


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jun 15, 2020)

Inflation fetish. Dafuq is sexy about inflating someone like a balloon?
(and the bug-chasing community, obviously)



Jasonfan89 said:


> I think I can kinda see why feet (especially women's feet)  are a common and popular fetish.  Women's shoes range from platform heels and pumps to dagger heeled boots. Women's shoes are by design meant to be sexy or at least can be.  Also consider that women wear things like pantyhose or fishnet stockings or boots that can be tigh high long.  Ergo the eyes are drawn from the feet and then into close proximity to the hips and genital region. This a fetish is formed by correlating feet to other more sexual parts of the body


Yeah the issue though is that footfags are like into toe jam and sweaty feet and other rank or dirty aspects of feet. 
Alternatively true shoe fetishists want to like have sex with a woman's shoe. 

I feel like its normal for guys to see a woman in heels and stockings and want to eat her pussy & plow her from behind; where the weirdos deviate is that they see that and want the woman to take off her shoes so they can either suck her feet or jizz in her soles.

(footfags feel free to correct me)


----------



## Crustyguy (Jun 15, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I think I can kinda see why feet (especially women's feet)  are a common and popular fetish.  Women's shoes range from platform heels and pumps to dagger heeled boots. Women's shoes are by design meant to be sexy or at least can be.  Also consider that women wear things like pantyhose or fishnet stockings or boots that can be tigh high long.  Ergo the eyes are drawn from the feet and then into close proximity to the hips and genital region. This a fetish is formed by correlating feet to other more sexual parts of the body


Apparently foot fetishes were a thing in ancient china (who would'e guessed), and smaller feet was and is seen as attractive.  Foot binding is a genuine problem there, a shitton of women have deformed feet because it so rovery.  That's a major culture of the world succumbed to the degeneracy of f e e t.

Tbh feet are fucking gross


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 15, 2020)

Never understood the appeal of vore, gore, crushing, or scat. Probably the most perplexing one was wonderbread.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 15, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I think I can kinda see why feet (especially women's feet)  are a common and popular fetish.  Women's shoes range from platform heels and pumps to dagger heeled boots. Women's shoes are by design meant to be sexy or at least can be.  Also consider that women wear things like pantyhose or fishnet stockings or boots that can be tigh high long.  Ergo the eyes are drawn from the feet and then into close proximity to the hips and genital region. This a fetish is formed by correlating feet to other more sexual parts of the body





Pina Colada said:


> Heels and pumps also elongate legs in general, so it all comes together.


Except true foot fetishists don't work their way up to the pussy, they stay at the feet. And usually have a secondary fetish to go alongside it, like unwashed feet, or tickling.



Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> I feel like its normal for guys to see a woman in heels and stockings and want to eat her pussy & plow her from behind; where the weirdos deviate is that they see that and want the woman to take off her shoes so they can either suck her feet or jizz in her soles.
> 
> (footfags feel free to correct me)


This. My ex was into feet and didn't work his way up. He only wanted to see bare feet to tickle and give him the foot version of a handy. I legit am not sure if he really desired proper sex.

When he first came out to me as having a foot fetish, I was a naive teenager and thought it was nice to be dating someone who didn't stare at my boobs or obsessed over sex. I gradually realized that the foot thing was the same thing, and was horrified when he revealed his fantasys of tying up women and tickling them against their will while they begged for him to stop. When I said that it was wrong to force someone to do something against their will, he insisted they couldn't be upset because they're laughing (horrifying, I know).

There's a reason why he's my ex and honestly I wish I'd ended I'd ended it years sooner.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jun 15, 2020)

The weirdest one I've ever seen was someone turning female characters to be shaped like Goombas from Mario, ie the woman's head attached to her feet. 
It's one of those things that seemed so weird that I assume it was held by only one specific person.


----------



## KifflomKween (Nov 8, 2020)

Feet. I just don't get it. 
Urine, blood, shit, I don't get it either. 

I've always been fascinated by weird fetishes. The weirdest one I've ever read about was a guy from Kraftt-Ebing's Psychopathia Sexualis whose fetish was to dirty his hands with coal and then sit in a room with a mirror. A woman would sit in this room with him and they'd just talk casually and the woman would leave after a while. Except for his dirty hands and the mirror, everything looked perfectly normal. And that was it. That got him off. I've never heard of anything similar since.

Another one I don't get is pedos.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 8, 2020)

I will never understand people who have an inflation fetish. I can at least understand (even if I don't agree/share the same opinion) some of the other odder fetishes like feet, but I just can't wrap my mind around how seeing someone blown up makes you pop a boner. Same thing with vore.


----------



## Devyn (Nov 8, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> I'll never understand rape fantasies. In my sexual fantasies, women actually WANT to have sex with me.


I think when women talk about having a rape fantasy what they actually mean in pretty much every case is a ravishment fantasy, they just don't know how to articulate it.

To "ravish" originally meant "to seize" and "carry away" by force, which may sound like it's necessarily synonymous with rape but isn't:
https://web.archive.org/web/2016011...women-want-their-man-to-take-them-adam-sheck/


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Nov 8, 2020)

things like poop, inflation & animals... just gross and they have issues.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Nov 8, 2020)

Devyn said:


> I think when women talk about having a rape fantasy what they actually mean in pretty much every case is a ravishment fantasy, they just don't know how to articulate it.
> 
> To "ravish" originally meant "to seize" and "carry away" by force, which may sound like it's necessarily synonymous with rape but isn't:
> https://web.archive.org/web/2016011...women-want-their-man-to-take-them-adam-sheck/


Agreed.  I had to explain the difference to a friend of mine a while back because he thought his gf had a rape fantasy and he was at a loss...lol  Not sure how anyone would be into being screwed against their will, isn't that paradoxical?


----------

